# [Austrian NR] Jakob Fiechter 4.35 Skewb Average



## jjone fiffier (Jul 14, 2015)

Not too great :/


----------



## cashis (Jul 14, 2015)

I thought the title said Australian and I was quite confused
Gj average tho


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 14, 2015)

Cool U perm.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 14, 2015)

Well done! Nice uperm execution


----------



## Myachii (Jul 14, 2015)

jjone fiffier said:


> Not too great :/



pls
Good job though


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow! I like your fingertricks! Gj!


----------

